# Goon Drip Tips for my CSMNT and Goon



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

I'm looking for Goon 24mm drip tips please... Similar to the one @KZOR uses in his recent review.
I believe his is By Hands?

As the Goon and CSMNT drips tips are interchangeable - will I simple get a Goon one and should fir the CSMNT?


----------



## Frostbite (7/2/17)

Have a look at these maybe they will fit nice.. https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/griffin-resin-drip-tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> will I simple get a Goon one and should fir the CSMNT



Yea ....all my tips are from @hands
The goon tip fits the CSMNT


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Yea ....all my tips are from @hands
> The goon tip fits the CSMNT


Thanks - but how/where do you order them form? They are permanently OOS at the Sirs?


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks - but how/where do you order them form? They are permanently OOS at the Sirs?


You can order directly from @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> You can order directly from @hands



Thanks - I've made contact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

